# modified and rebuilded weapons



## ao_sepia (May 1, 2020)

Royal Thai Army wanted self-propelled howitzers,but them is very expensive,Royal Thai Army had project modified Swedish 105 mm howitzer on M-2/3 chassis in 80'era.unknown modified number?


----------



## ao_sepia (May 12, 2020)

Royal Thai Army rebuild Scorpian tank Department of Ordance,Royal Thai Army
-change gasoline engine (JAGUAR XK 4.2) to diesel engine
-change fire system,change sight camera used STAWS system,SELEX Galileo Ltd,A Finmeccanica Company.Italy
-change new track
25 in 11/2549 and 03/2552 by contract Department of Ordance rebuild
present 42 totals all

STAWS system










rebuild Scorpian tank























































from





						การทดสอบทางเทคนิค รถถังเบา 21 (Scorpion) จากการซ่อมปรับปรุงสมรรถนะ
					

การทดสอบทางเทคนิค รถถังเบา 21 (Scorpion) จากการซ่อมปรับปรุงสมรรถนะ Jas 39 Jas-39 F16 F5 เครื่องบินขับไล่  เรือดำน้ำ รถถัง เครื่องบิน  เรือรบ กองทัพบก กองทัพอากาศ  ทหารเรือ >> Thaifighterclub.org



					www.thaifighterclub.org


----------



## ao_sepia (May 14, 2020)

Marines Tank Battalion, Royal Thai Marine Corps Division, Royal Thai Navy's Cadillac Gage V-150 Commando 4x4 with M2 .50cal (12.7mm) heavy machine gun on Remote Controlled Weapon Station (RCWS) that like be Israeli IMI Systems WAVE systems family 



















compare V-150 original and new V-150 had RCWS,modified new light,and new mudguard.

from








						รถเกราะล้อยาง V-150 นาวิกโยธินไทยได้รับการติดตั้งป้อมปืน Remote
					

Marines Tank Battalion, Royal Thai Marine Corps Division, Royal Thai Navy's Cadillac Gage V-150 Commando 4x4 with M2 .50cal (12.7mm) heavy...




					aagth1.blogspot.com


----------



## ao_sepia (May 30, 2020)

__
		https://flic.kr/p/6rdHMB
*ltte rebuilt "tank" Note: Saladin turret mounted on YW 309(YW 501) AFV !*
Amazing Ingenuity ! captured SLA Saldin IFV Turret mounted on captured SLA YW 501(309) AFV ! armed with .50cal Russian MG. (Ltte captured at least 3 Saladins in Epass & Pooneryn Battles)
(Headlights from Saladin & mud guards removed)


----------



## ao_sepia (Jun 24, 2020)

ao_sepia said:


> Royal Thai Army wanted self-propelled howitzers,but them is very expensive,Royal Thai Army had project modified Swedish 105 mm howitzer on M-2/3 chassis in 80'era.unknown modified number?
> View attachment 219256











						10.5 cm kanon m/34 - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



small data for this gun and this gun on m-2/3 cut barrel!


----------



## ao_sepia (Nov 2, 2020)

Namibian Wer’wolf MKII MRAPs armed with the 2A28 Grom!modiflied turret gun to mrap!

cr:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2A28_Grom


----------



## ao_sepia (Sep 22, 2021)

ao_sepia said:


> Royal Thai Army wanted self-propelled howitzers,but them is very expensive,Royal Thai Army had project modified Swedish 105 mm howitzer on M-2/3 chassis in 80'era.unknown modified number?
> View attachment 219256







I think this is above from US ideal!


----------

